# **David Beckham In Armani Campaign Ad**



## SparklingWaves (Jun 30, 2008)

Gabby Babble: David Beckham Is Hot In Armani Underwear

Gabby Babble: David Beckham Stuffed In Armani Underwear Ads?

Usmagazine.com | David Beckham "Amazed" by Underwear Billboard

And the videos…

David Beckham Armani Underwear Macys Pictures VIDEO!

YouTube - David Beckham Emporio Armani Underwear Official Teaser


Comment:  Great photography!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## aziajs (Jun 30, 2008)

I am so tired of women going crazy over this.  David Beckham is very handsome.  He has a nice body.  He photographs very well.  But, women seem to have lost their minds over these photos.  They act like they are really hard up for some male attention.  I'm willing to bet my life on the fact that what we see in that add isn't true to life so what's all the excitement for?


----------



## nunu (Jun 30, 2008)

O...my...god


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jun 30, 2008)

Is there a way to get close ups?  I mean. He has a nice jawline and eyes.


----------



## n_c (Jun 30, 2008)

yummy!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I am so tired of women going crazy over this. David Beckham is very handsome. He has a nice body. He photographs very well. But, women seem to have lost their minds over these photos. They act like they are really hard up for some male attention. I'm willing to bet my life on the fact that what we see in that add isn't true to life so what's all the excitement for?_

 
I'm sorry Dear..._what were you saying? _





Oh...oh yes...

Uh...something 'bout "What's all the excitement for?"

Well where does one begin...how shall I count the ways? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Why does anyone go _Koo Koo for Cocoa Puffs_ over the _Mona Lisa_, or Michelangelo's _David_, _The Grand Canyon, the Eiffel Tower, The Celestine Chapel, or the Pyramids of Egypt? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

_Simply an appreciation for Life's great works! Real or otherwise!_

With respect to Mr. Beckham and his "_True to life"_ actual form only the rare few can really tell, but if the online photos of him _without _the luxury of his Armani's are any indication...well the naysayers may have to eat their words for breakfast! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just sayin'!

P.S. _LOVE your Avatar _Aziajs!!!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 30, 2008)

I definitely like those ads...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yes, there are some of us here who are very hard up for some male attention!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jun 30, 2008)

......TOUCH!!!






*runs away screaming*


----------



## pratbc (Jun 30, 2008)

For the first time in a long time, I am at a loss for words........


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jun 30, 2008)

I just love that unveiling video.  That was terrific!


----------



## Divinity (Jul 1, 2008)

Meh...he just doesn't do it for me...


----------



## aziajs (Jul 1, 2008)

^^^lol.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 1, 2008)

aziajs, I have been straining my eyes to see your avatar.  Who is that?  Does he have a thread?


----------



## aziajs (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_aziajs, I have been straining my eyes to see your avatar.  Who is that?  Does he have a thread? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't know who he is.  I chose the pic for pure comedy, which is the case with  lot of my avatars.  Who rubberbands a wad of bills to their penis????  This cat.

Here you go:

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c3...mornwood10.jpg

I got the pic from the sandrarose.com morning wood thread here:
It's NSFW so beware.

sandrarose.com » Blog Archive » Morning Wood *NSFW*


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I am so tired of women going crazy over this.  David Beckham is very handsome.  He has a nice body.  He photographs very well.  But, women seem to have lost their minds over these photos.  They act like they are really hard up for some male attention.  I'm willing to bet my life on the fact that what we see in that add isn't true to life so what's all the excitement for?_

 

There are some nude pictures (front & back views)  of him going around on the Net showing what may or may not be in those briefs.  

Perhaps, he will address the legitimacy of those pictures soon. 

If those total nude ones are indeed fake, he could do a photo shoot showing the real deal.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I don't know who he is.  I chose the pic for pure comedy, which is the case with  lot of my avatars.  Who rubberbands a wad of bills to their penis????  This cat.

Here you go:

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c3...mornwood10.jpg

I got the pic from the sandrarose.com morning wood thread here:
It's NSFW so beware.

sandrarose.com » Blog Archive » Morning Wood *NSFW*_

 

That's really great photography! Whew!  Don't you just love great photography like that?   Everyone has such great jaw lines and eyes.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_That's really great photography! Whew!  Don't you just love great photography like that?   Everyone has such great jaw lines and eyes._

 
LOL....they look crazy.  The only pic I like is the last one.  Blair Underwood is divine.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 1, 2008)

Ok.  I have to say it.  I know I am in the minority in thinking this but why is this such a big deal to people?

He is pretty to look at.  I actually like him a lot.  I used to design desktop wallpapers of him http://www.beckham-magazine.com/fanswp/fanswp136.jpg but he's just a pretty man.  I don't understand and have never understood why women act so crazy about things like this.  There are sooooooooo many men who are handsome with incredible bodies.


----------



## SuSana (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I don't know who he is.  I chose the pic for pure comedy, which is the case with  lot of my avatars.  Who rubberbands a wad of bills to their penis????  This cat.

Here you go:

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c3...mornwood10.jpg

I got the pic from the sandrarose.com morning wood thread here:
It's NSFW so beware.

sandrarose.com » Blog Archive » Morning Wood *NSFW*_

 
I'll take #3 please.

And I always find your avatars hilarious.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_ He has a nice jawline and eyes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_ Everyone has such great jaw lines and eyes._

 














Sparkling Waves this is hysterical...can't stop laughing!!!

This is _code language_ for something...I don't know what, but I have a few ideas...it's gotta be code!!!

Umm...yeah they all have such nice _jawlines and eyes!_ LOL!!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Ok.  I have to say it.  I know I am in the minority in thinking this but why is this such a big deal to people?

He is pretty to look at.  I actually like him a lot.  I used to design desktop wallpapers of him http://www.beckham-magazine.com/fanswp/fanswp136.jpg but he's just a pretty man.  I don't understand and have never understood why women act so crazy about things like this.  There are sooooooooo many men who are handsome with incredible bodies._

 
To be sure, there are many reasons.  One reason that pops up at attention in my mind is that women may be really enjoy viewing a great soccer match.  

(Beckham is on the soccer field here).

David Beckham Is a Naughty Boy!!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_To be sure, there are many reasons. One reason that *pops up at attention* in my mind is that women may be really enjoy viewing a great soccer match. 

(Beckham is on the soccer field here).
_

 
Okay...that's it! I don't know whether to take you seriously or not anymore??? You keep throwin' the double entendres at us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL!

Are you making fun of now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













And your "Poker Face" avatar isn't helping either! LOL!


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Jul 1, 2008)

lord jesus i would pay $ for that


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jul 2, 2008)

I think he's hot and love him on the soccer field, but the ads are just not doing it for me. He looks way too pretty boy there.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 2, 2008)

Yes, I agree. He does photograph very well.  

I viewed this video and I felt it really showed it.  My only compliant was the video went way to fast.  I had to keep backing this thing up.  Oh, it was no big deal.   It was due to it was jammed packed full of wonderful photos displaying his natural photogenic qualities from many angles.  

YouTube - David Beckham

Oh, yes, Tam Eva Le Fay -  I really do appreciate all the finer things in life.


----------

